# Barn/shop expansion (in progress)



## SilverBox (Jul 22, 2009)

So I haven't started any new threads on here for awhile, here ya go..

Reference to some older threads where I was making material

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=89553

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=93494

I'm putting up my barn/shop expansion..

pics..


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 23, 2009)

More pics


----------



## BobL (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice - real nice - and I'm dead jealous of all that extra space!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 23, 2009)

BobL said:


> Nice - real nice - and I'm dead jealous of all that extra space!



I second that!


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 27, 2009)

More pics, some progress.


----------



## DavesDD2500HD (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking good! Thanks for sharing pics as you go. I wish I had a project going on like yours. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 28, 2009)

Lookin' good.Silverbox.....are you going two full stories with it?Gonna have a lid on it by winter?

Like those chunky headers too


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking good! I was wondering what the midspan beam was for, until I scrolled down. . . Are you doing knee walls or full 8's?


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah 2 (2nd story full 8') stories 9' ceiling in the lower and 8' ceiling in the upper story with a 4/12 pitch 2x6 rafter roof. I should be able to get the lid on and the sides sheeted before it rains, I'm not sure I've located enuf tin yet for the sides, but other then that I'm good. It doesn't rain here at all in the summer and early fall (2-3 times less then 1/4"). The first significant rainfall is typically in October, so I have at least 2 and a half months before it needs to be rain tight. I should have the 2x8 joists all finished and blocked out this week and be laying the milled 5/4 pine subfloor/decking down *crosses fingers*. 

I scored three 4040 aluminum windows today in decent shape, double pane with no moisture in the middle of the panes and couple of very small rips in the screens, for free, so I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## smitty12 (Jul 28, 2009)

looks real nice. I mill wood all the time and dont know how to frame!! Jealous of you guys with all the skills


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 5, 2009)

More progress, more pics. The planking is going down a bit slower then I thought. It warped and got a bit of fungus on it in the drying stack, but its still usable..


















The 2nd half of the planking soaking up some bleach water.


----------



## deeker (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pics, great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 6, 2009)

SilverBox said:


> More progress, more pics. The planking is going down a bit slower then I thought. It warped and got a bit of fungus on it in the drying stack, but its still usable..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure is coming along good. . . I really like old school floors like that.


----------



## rmh3481 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice project SB. What is this I hear about no rain until October? 

Its rained here most every day for the last month. Im so sick of rain because I cant get anything done...but it has been cool. Havent used the AC yet this summer? I guess its all that global warming baloney.

Thanks for showing the project,
Bob


----------



## BobL (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice - real nice! Keep posting



rmh3481 said:


> Its rained here most every day for the last month. Im so sick of rain because I cant get anything done...but it has been cool. Havent used the AC yet this summer? I guess its all that global warming baloney.



No weather or climate forecasting models can predict short term or small scale weather/climate although Global warming baloney cannot does predict more rain in some areas. ;-)


----------



## Freehand (Aug 6, 2009)

Diagonal solid wood subfloor?VERY NICE.No chip board there.


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 15, 2009)

So I ran out of 5/4 Ponderosa Pine (PP), before I ran out of floor that needed covering ;(.






So I had to mill some more.. My Husky 394 was in my mini mill (28") and my Solo 681 was in my Alaskan (36") so I swapped them. I've only made a few cuts with the Husky and it sounded lean so I tuned it up it was  4 turns out on the L and 1/2 turn out on the H........... So I set it 2 turns out on the L (I tried less but no go) and 1-1/8 out on the H.. It sounds just right now.. maybe a tad rich, but thats what I want.. I've been using 2x8s for the top board and making the top cut first with Alaskan then mini-milling the sides. Of course my mini-mill guide board has warped so I made a new one. And I found this 16' piece of I beam in the scrap pile so I'm trying it out as the first cut guide. Its a bit flexy, so I supported it in the middle... see pics.


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 15, 2009)

Almost Square




Off by just a bit




1st board




Last board




6 boards 12.5" wide 5/4 thick 11' long (I can finish!!)


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice! Now you can put hammer to wood (or nail-gun).


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been following this thread since the start and really enjoying it. You'll have something that you can be proud of when you're done.



Mr. HE


----------



## Ted J (Aug 16, 2009)

SilverBox said:


>



That looks pretty damn good!!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 18, 2009)

Good looking lumber/project-looks like a quality job. Nice work Silver. Great to be able to go out and mill what you need. What's the price per bd ft for rough sawn pine in your area?


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 18, 2009)

BIG JAKE said:


> What's the price per bd ft for rough sawn pine in your area?



I have no idea, never priced it, no local lumber yard has anything but shiplap 1x pine and its about $2 dollar per board/foot.. It cost me about $4 bucks (gas, oil, wear and tear) to make those boards.. I'd imagine around $1-2 per board/foot if I had a local small bandmill guy make me some, but really I have no idea.


----------



## SilverBox (Sep 13, 2009)

Update.

Working on the upstairs walls, not as much progress as I'd like, but getting there, got like .1 inches of rain on it so far . Hopefully I'll have a roof on it in the next few weeks.

Pics:


----------



## Ted J (Sep 20, 2009)

This project has to be at least roofed in by now... as fast as your getting it done. (faster than the progress I'm making, and I'm not even putting up walls.)

I see you already have the beer fridge in! 

It's looking good.... real good. 

Ted


----------



## SilverBox (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I didn't get the sheeting on w/#30 felt until it rained on it once or twice, I think about 2 inches of rain got into it before I had the tar paper on.. Oh well. The roof is done now, just finished up the 30 year arch. comp today. A bit slow, but I'm not in that big a hurry . Its funny the pond. pine subfloor on the upstairs swelled when it got wet to where there was absolutely no gap it it, then it dried back out to having small gaps between the boards .


----------



## SilverBox (Dec 2, 2009)

My outriggers got a bit lower then the rest especially on the back side. Probably didn't put enuf cross boards in at the bottom end, oh well, its good enuf.


----------



## mtngun (Dec 2, 2009)

You got a roof up ! ! ! Major accomplishment.

Thanks for sharing. I hope next year I'll be able to post my wood shed project, the one I keep saying I'm going to build.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Dec 3, 2009)

If you want to shore things up on the eaves you could cut the rafter ends back, then nail another 2X4 across it. It ties in the rafter ends together so they won't move and will support the roof corners to keep them straight. It would be some work but will prevent the corners from sagging overtime and you'll have greater satisfaction with the overall job with a straight roofline. Also, the end trusses ideally should be dropped 3 1/2". This allows you to place outriggers across them standing on end (the 1 1/2" side) rather than lay them flat, and you nail them into the previous rafter. No warping or bowing with time. You could weld up some brackets probably 2 per run or 4 per side. That with doing the eaves like I said should keep things straight. Even adding a strong back to the outriggers and a bracket to tie it in would help also. I'm not trying to be critical, just suggesting some possible options to help fix the issues you have concerns with. With everything still accessible, nows the time address those things. Fine job so far Silver-something to be proud of for sure. Thanks for posting


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 11, 2010)

Progress. Still need a back door, gonna put up a barn type sliding door. Need to batten down the tin a little more and caulk the piss out of it, (probably take a couple cases). But its starting to look like a building. A little more T1-11 up top on the front and trim and I can paint the front. I had to raid 3 stashes of tin to find enuf, lol.

Pics:


----------



## Freehand (Feb 11, 2010)

Lookin' good Silverbox.....nice size too....opcorn:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

looking good, planing on painting the tin?


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 11, 2010)

Great looking project, my kind of stuff!

Where are you in NorCal?


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 11, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> looking good, planing on painting the tin?



Not sure yet. I'll probably paint the east side tin. The T1-11 side is the north side. The south and West sides aren't really visible from the house or the road so if they look a little rough its not a big deal. But SWMBO might change my mind for me. Maybe if I drag my feet she'll buy the paint and be my beer fetcher for the project


----------



## Ted J (Feb 11, 2010)

SilverBox said:


> Not sure yet. I'll probably paint the east side tin. The T1-11 side is the north side. The south and West sides aren't really visible from the house or the road so if they look a little rough its not a big deal. But SWMBO might change my mind for me. Maybe if I drag my feet she'll buy the paint and be my beer fetcher for the project



Now that the outside is more or less done, don't forget to please keep posting on how the inside is coming along.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## SilverBox (Sep 20, 2010)

Been awhile since I posted any pics of this, but I finally got around to the final paint job w/trim..


----------



## Chris Crouse (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow! Looks very useful. I'm jealous.


----------



## BobL (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice indeed - this is the sort of shop I'm dreaming of


----------



## headleyj (Sep 21, 2010)

Silver - on your footers did you do 1 large pour to do your footers and slab all at once? Just curious. I've been toying with this idea instead of poles.


----------



## SilverBox (Sep 21, 2010)

headleyj said:


> Silver - on your footers did you do 1 large pour to do your footers and slab all at once? Just curious. I've been toying with this idea instead of poles.



Yup one large pour, was about 9 1/2 yards.


----------

